# why dont people take marriage seriously anymore?



## bribrius (Jun 29, 2012)

seems they even changed the marriage vows to make them easier to accept. Or you can make your own saying whatever you want.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

So a preset accepted vow is better? I would think personal vows would be treated more seriously but that's me

Btw- the divorce rate has been declining slightly


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

I read an article that reported the decline in the divorce rate is due, in some instances, to the rotten economy. People are sticking it out because of the costs incurred in getting divorced.

There are more states that are becoming what is known as "strict no-fault states." In other words, you can walk in on your spouse having sex with your best friend, and guess what? No cause for divorce. The courts don't recognize adultery as grounds. Generally, states just go for "irreconciliable differences" as the grounds to end a marriage.

Here's a state that has divorce laws that make it easy, and convenient, to get a divorce: Arizona. You don't have to live separate and apart. You can file for divorce, live together, get divorced within 90 days of filing the initial complaint, and continue to live together. And AZ is a strict no-fault state. The courts are backed up to the point they don't want to be bothered with divorce litigation.

When it's that doggone easy to get divorced, I assume people will take the easy way out ...


----------



## bribrius (Jun 29, 2012)

i probably should have been more specific as well because if you look by country Divorce rate statistics - Countries Compared - NationMaster it seems in parts of the world they may still take it pretty serious.


----------



## bribrius (Jun 29, 2012)

FASTSTATS - Marriage and Divorce

6.8 per thousand but i dont understand how they figure it. There must be a different way they tally because other reports say 50 percent of marriages in the u.s. end in divorce.
when you say divorce rates are down, do you have a statistic link? is it from 50 percent to 49 percent of total or how is it figured?


----------



## bribrius (Jun 29, 2012)

Prodigal said:


> I read an article that reported the decline in the divorce rate is due, in some instances, to the rotten economy. People are sticking it out because of the costs incurred in getting divorced.
> 
> There are more states that are becoming what is known as "strict no-fault states." In other words, you can walk in on your spouse having sex with your best friend, and guess what? No cause for divorce. The courts don't recognize adultery as grounds. Generally, states just go for "irreconciliable differences" as the grounds to end a marriage.
> 
> ...


im not sure on the economy thing being a reason, could be "Rates have been dropping during the last few decades. Data indicates that marriages have lasted longer in the 21st century as compared to the success rate of marriages in the 1990s. Also experts believe that the current rates trend might go down more in coming years as more and more couples prefer a live-in relationship"

Divorce Statistics and Divorce Rate in the USA

if you follow this Divorce Rate: How Well Do You Know International Divorce Rates? to the second one in the slideshow it says england had a INCREASE in divorce rates from the recession.
who knows really, but interesting to wonder if economic factors increase the rate of divorce or decrease it. I also wonder if there is a direct correlation between household income and the rate of divorce or two income households vs. one income households and the rate of divorce??????????????????? 
I read something that said marriages with children have a slightly lower divorce rate, but that may be because those with children may think twice before filing.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

bribrius said:


> i probably should have been more specific as well because if you look by country Divorce rate statistics - Countries Compared - NationMaster it seems in parts of the world they may still take it pretty serious.


Yep. Just try getting divorced in Saudi Arabia.

You'd like it there, Bribius.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Prodigal said:


> I read an article that reported the decline in the divorce rate is due, in some instances, to the rotten economy. People are sticking it out because of the costs incurred in getting divorced.
> 
> There are more states that are becoming what is known as "strict no-fault states." In other words, you can walk in on your spouse having sex with your best friend, and guess what? No cause for divorce. The courts don't recognize adultery as grounds. Generally, states just go for "irreconciliable differences" as the grounds to end a marriage.
> 
> ...


In New Mexico, if you both agree and sign the papers the divorce can take as few as 24 hours. 

When I divorced in March of this year we drew up our own divorce papers, signed them, filed them for $134 and the judge signed them the next day.

My step son is getting a divorce. I tweeked my divorce papers for him, he got his stbx to sign them. Filed on Monday and they will be signed by the judge when he gets back for 4th holiday. IT took him more time to get her to sign the papers then it will take to finalize the affair.

This is not to say that either divorce was frivolous. Both were for very real cause.

My daughter-in-law had an affair for most of their almost 2 years marriage. Then in February she announce that she was pregnant and did not know who the father is. Now she's not pregnant. she either lied about the pregnancy, miscarried or got an abortion. We don't know. I think she lied.. you have to know her.


In my case, the short story is that my husband spent 10 years, every day from 8 am to midnight playing computer games and engaging in online sex. He refuses to get a job. Refuses to engage in any kind of relationship. Once the kids were grown I divorced him.

So neither are frivolous divorces. And thank goodness they did not take years and thousands of dollars.

Does this mean that I and my step son do not take marriage seriously? Hardly. But I would say that my exh and m son's exwife do not take marriage seriously.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

lamaga said:


> Yep. Just try getting divorced in Saudi Arabia.
> 
> You'd like it there, Bribius.


It's very easy for a man to get a divorce in Saudi Arabia. There are no restrictions on why he can get a divorce. 

Now I think it's a lot harder there for a woman to get a divorce.


----------



## Rawrdonstein (Jun 14, 2012)

Taking into account the amount of posts I have read on this site where people are staying together because one or both cannot afford to live on their own. I believe the economy thing to a certain point.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> It's very easy for a man to get a divorce in Saudi Arabia. There are no restrictions on why he can get a divorce.
> 
> Now I think it's a lot harder there for a woman to get a divorce.


Exactly. That's why Brother Bribrius would love it there -- they think just like he does.


----------



## bribrius (Jun 29, 2012)

lamaga said:


> Yep. Just try getting divorced in Saudi Arabia.
> 
> You'd like it there, Bribius.


not muslim.
Also sounds a little modern to me and liberal...:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

I took a statistics course in college. I am not on TAM to dig up statistics for you. Want the statistical data on people staying together due to the economy? Call The Washington Post. I believe they ran the article to which I referred.

Are you here to debate statistical data or to ask for opinions as to why people don't take marriage seriously?

Actually, it is a non-issue for me. Time to bid a fond adieu to a troll. See ya!:sleeping:


----------

